# combination code or seperate coding?????



## anissia (Dec 15, 2009)

How you would code a diagnosis of Trichomonas , UTI. ED doc states the lab results as "This is all consistent with trichomonas infection, as well as, urinary tract infection."  Would you code 131.00 urogenital trichomonas, unspecified or would you code 131.9 unspecified trichomonas and 599.0 unspecified UTI


----------



## JulesofColorado (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't code "consistent with" on outpatient coding, but to answer your question, I would code 131.00, as this is a combination code.


----------

